

Sencha Touch is a bizarre mish-mash - logic
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.javascript/browse_thread/thread/ab729e7cd6ee78f6

======
mhd
David Mark? Sounds familiar... Ah, here we go:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=993300>

~~~
mikecane
_head desk_ I must learn to look in the Comments after reading the link but
_before_ upvoting. I wish I could take it back now.

~~~
Rust
Why? Despite his obvious lack of social charms, he is absolutely correct about
Sencha (IMHO).

I don't like his attitude either, but the headline is accurate and the article
(such as it is) is informative.

------
cornero
It seems like most of the criticism is about not being properly cross-browser,
but since it's only supposed to work in webkit this seems beside the point.

------
rebelvc
I whole heartily agree. Why use a rigid javascript framework to create
something as simple as HTML5 and CSS?

Hopefully they will continue to develop JQTouch Project.

